# Male or Female vaper



## theyettie

Hi guys

My wife says vaping is a boys club. Let's see...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice poll @theyettie

I think there are plenty female vapers - they are just hiding

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## JC Okie

I'm female, and where I'm from (NA) there are thousands of us.....hundreds of thousands.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## theyettie

JC Okie said:


> I'm female, and where I'm from (NA) there are thousands of us.....hundreds of thousands.



That's awesome!! I think America will always be much more progressive than us, I get the feeling there's still a very large conservative constituency in the RSA. The one girl I work with has a nautilus mini and iStick 30W, but during the day she spends more time with my dripper than I do... When I ask her why she doesn't get a nice mod and dripper (I've even offered to give her one of my drippers) she says it looks too butch. She is literally the only girl I know that vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

theyettie said:


> That's awesome!! I think America will always be much more progressive than us, I get the feeling there's still a very large conservative constituency in the RSA. The one girl I work with has a nautilus mini and iStick 30W, but during the day she spends more time with my dripper than I do... When I ask her why she doesn't get a nice mod and dripper (I've even offered to give her one of my drippers) she says it looks too butch. She is literally the only girl I know that vapes.



I have several female friends and family members who vape. And when we have local vape meets, there are as many girls as guys. My family and I use REOs, but most of the others have various tube mods or smaller eGo-type gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I have noticed that to outsiders (non-vapers), particularly women, these mods do look big.

I can't count how many times I've been asked about that "massive Twisp thing of mine."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie

The one thing that is becoming evident from this poll is that there aren't many lady vapers on the forum... @JC Okie get all your pals to join us... Pretty please...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

I am a female vaper and I know a fair few, I will be honest, I prefer to be called a vaper, not distinguised by gender, same as in the gaming community, I am a gamer not a female gamer. I think we dont need the drama it will bring once you start specilising in female one stuff - sorry Sir Vapes, I saw the link on your page and honestly I hate the idea. I don't see the need to distinguish at all. It actually dissapoints me to a huge degree, it's why I boycott all BT Games. . .

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY

ahhh i love it when someone says wow that's big, best answer is "that's what she said"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

the best is when my wife says wow that's big it's bigger than the previous one - I always say to her that's what you said bwahahahaha....


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Boys were quicker to pick up vaping in SA because we like toys. 

Girls are catching up because they like something good and dont want to smell lile hell.

It will all balance out. 

Come to think if it I always knew more male smokers so thats a factor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

But remember that generally there are more male smokers than female smokers.

I have plenty lady customers but I estimate it's probably a 80/20 ratio men/woman but then again the guys could be buying for their better half and vice versa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Wyvern said:


> I am a female vaper and I know a fair few, I will be honest, I prefer to be called a vaper, not distinguised by gender, same as in the gaming community, I am a gamer not a female gamer. I think we dont need the drama it will bring once you start specilising in female one stuff - sorry Sir Vapes, I saw the link on your page and honestly I hate the idea. I don't see the need to distinguish at all. It actually dissapoints me to a huge degree, it's why I boycott all BT Games. . .



My sincerest apologies if this poll causes some sort of polarisation, that was really not my intention. There is no divide in my opinion, just thought it would be interesting. I'm not a gamer and I don't know what BT Games are, but F#$K 'EM!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern

theyettie said:


> My sincerest apologies if this poll causes some sort of polarisation, that was really not my intention. There is no divide in my opinion, just thought it would be interesting. I'm not a gamer and I don't know what BT Games are, but F#$K 'EM!!!


I have no problem with the link, Im just honestly as a female over the whole OMG ITS A GIRL! reaction when it comes to stuff like vaping or gaming, when there shouldnt be such a devide. There are less female smokers around, that much I do know, but you dont go OMG A GIRL smoker do you? I hate that reaction and the fact that there are a heck of a lot of female vapours out there, they just dont need to advertise or just dont use forums as much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Most vapers are indeed males but the girls are out there, lots of us! Most girls dont use forums though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Wyvern said:


> I have no problem with the link, Im just honestly as a female over the whole OMG ITS A GIRL! reaction when it comes to stuff like vaping or gaming, when there shouldnt be such a devide. There are less female smokers around, that much I do know, but you dont go OMG A GIRL smoker do you? I hate that reaction and the fact that there are a heck of a lot of female vapours out there, they just dont need to advertise or just dont use forums as much.



I agree 100% Wyvern, in the same boat as you there OMG a girl that plays games big whoopdidoo! I have taught more males how to build coils than I can even count, just because I have long hair and other girly assets doesnt mean a thing at all, yes we may not be able to do heavy lifting the way boys can but 90% of the things boys can do we can do, and 9 x out of 10 they are taught by us how to do it better  

I was in the bellairs shop today when this group of guys walked in, saw me vaping on my Rolo with my griffin and promptly said OMG how can a lady carry around a mod that big, to which I replied, its easier for us because we have handbags oh and by the way its my smallest one!

Its such a dumb sterotype!!!!!! @Satans_Stick what do you think

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Satans_Stick

Oh wow. Honestly, backwards thinking like "Girls can't have big mods" or "A gamer girl? You probably play Sims" No. 

So how's this?
I remember going to a vape meet where 40% of the guys were vaping on either a Subox Mini or an iJust2 and I didn't mention "Oh that's such a small vape for a big man like you". I was there with my SnowWolf, a Goblin Mini that I coiled and wicked myself, my RX200 with my Zephyrus V2 that I also coiled and wicked myself... 
Now you guys tell me, why is that shocking? 
Why do people assume that there aren't any girl vapers out there just because you don't see them? If you spend half as much time in a vape shop (with @Stroodlepuff and @Oliver Barry and @MiffyPuff) as I do, you'll see just as many female vapers as you see male vapers. 

I apologise if I come across as a little aggressive but as someone who believes in gender equality and who constantly fights against gender stereotypes, I just believe that people can do whatever they want to, because it is within their own personal capacity, NOT because they're male or female. 

That is all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Satans_Stick

Wyvern said:


> I am a female vaper and I know a fair few, I will be honest, I prefer to be called a vaper, not distinguised by gender, same as in the gaming community, I am a gamer not a female gamer. I think we dont need the drama it will bring once you start specilising in female one stuff - sorry Sir Vapes, I saw the link on your page and honestly I hate the idea. I don't see the need to distinguish at all. It actually dissapoints me to a huge degree, it's why I boycott all BT Games. . .


I actually know guys who have the Minikins. So yeah I agree.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Satans_Stick said:


> Oh wow. Honestly, backwards thinking like "Girls can't have big mods" or "A gamer girl? You probably play Sims" No.
> 
> So how's this?
> I remember going to a vape meet where 40% of the guys were vaping on either a Subox Mini or an iJust2 and I didn't mention "Oh that's such a small vape for a big man like you". I was there with my SnowWolf, a Goblin Mini that I coiled and wicked myself, my RX200 with my Zephyrus V2 that I also coiled and wicked myself...
> Now you guys tell me, why is that shocking?
> Why do people assume that there aren't any girl vapers out there just because you don't see them? If you spend half as much time in a vape shop (with @Stroodlepuff and @Oliver Barry and @MiffyPuff) as I do, you'll see just as many female vapers as you see male vapers.
> 
> I apologise if I come across as a little aggressive but as someone who believes in gender equality and who constantly fights against gender stereotypes, I just believe that people can do whatever they want to, because it is within their own personal capacity, NOT because they're male or female.
> 
> That is all



Hey I always, always go for the Mini mods, except for the Grand, but that's not exactly big.

But I do live with 3 females and have no issues with my "macho"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern

Satans_Stick said:


> I actually know guys who have the Minikins. So yeah I agree.


I know right! And its not just girls who has the different colored mods. And not all of us have shiny bling on our mods, just a plain sleeve and off I go, but yea that really got my goat yesterday when I saw that link on their page yesterday. I decided to stay quiet about it but then I saw what they uploaded and I am like heh? Why are those supposedly girly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

With regards to gaming though, the 'boys club' perception is changing.

Both my little girls, being born into a home with a gaming nut, are full-on gamers. And not princess this and Sims - theyre young so its all the Lego games and LBP, stuff like that.

But when they're around little boys, none are surprised to see that these two little girls are just as crazy about games as they are. And they don't "take it easy on them." They all just carry on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wyvern said:


> , but you dont go OMG A GIRL smoker do you? I hate that reaction and the fact that there are a heck of a lot of female vapours out there, they just dont need to advertise or just dont use forums as much.


My gran used to freak OUT if she saw a girl smoking lol... my sis still hides it to this day. 

Funny she tried vaping and didnt like it. I blame the Twisp. 

Think I can get her to take a toot off my mod?... Facepalm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> With regards to gaming though, the 'boys club' perception is changing.
> 
> Both my little girls, being born into a home with a gaming nut, are full-on gamers. And not princess this and Sims - theyre young so its all the Lego games and LBP, stuff like that.
> 
> But when they're around little boys, none are surprised to see that these two little girls are just as crazy about games as they are. And they don't "take it easy on them." They all just carry on.


My daughter likes DMC, Rise Of The Tomb Raider...12 years old, kicks my ass in MK also. She is gonna be a badass at FPS when shes ready. All the best ones are just a tad too intense still though IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

Ha ha a bit of a brain fart from Sir Vape, I would buy any one of the three devices under the "Vape Chix" category at Sir Vape. I don't like the "Big" mods. That being said I do not think that Sir Vape meant to offend anyone.


----------



## Satans_Stick

That is exactly the point though. No one should feel superior or inferior because of their gender... Girls can love gaming or play rugby or whatever and boys and dress up as frikin Elsa on halloween, or have a pink mod. If that's what they want, I say why not? What you do or what you buy or what mod you have, that is yours and yours alone. Why should it matter if the mod looks too girly or too manly? It's about performance. If it does what you want/need it to do, then I don't see the problem there.

I'm actually glad this topic came up, coz I've heard "for a girl" added on to sentences when guys talk to me about vaping, and it makes me feel like it's an insult, when it really isn't. Like yeah, we're girls with big mods and tattoos and wearing Metallica T-shirts and converse sneakers. Who cares

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

No buying from here then all the grumpy vapers above, I presume - http://www.ldyvape.co.za/ ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> No buying from here then all the grumpy vapers above, I presume - http://www.ldyvape.co.za/ ?



You joke, I can guarantee you a whole bunch of men wont buy that juice. Guarantee it


----------



## Satans_Stick

rogue zombie said:


> You joke, I can guarantee you a whole bunch of men wont buy that juice. Guarantee it


Why is that?


----------



## rogue zombie

Satans_Stick said:


> Why is that?



"Lady Vape"

A lot of men don't like anything that could be perceived as feminine. 

Like when Pink t-shirts came into fashion, you had guys that would wear it, and then many that wouldn't be caught dead wearing pink.


----------



## Satans_Stick

rogue zombie said:


> "Lady Vape"
> 
> A lot of men don't like anything that could be perceived as feminine.
> 
> Like when Pink t-shirts came into fashion, you had guys that would wear it, and then many that wouldn't be caught dead wearing pink.


Fair enough. I do think it's personal preference. But I'd still say that if one of those e-liquids are tasty AF, that should be the deciding factor. Not the label on it... 

Just my opinion though...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Satans_Stick said:


> Fair enough. I do think it's personal preference. But I'd still say that if one of those e-liquids are tasty AF, that should be the deciding factor. Not the label on it...
> 
> Just my opinion though...



Oh don't get me wrong, imo you are 100% correct.
It definitely should not matter... but it does to some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Satans_Stick

rogue zombie said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, imo you are 100% correct.
> It definitely should not matter... but it does to some.


Most definitely. Agreed too. 

Not everyone has that "I don't care" vibes about them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Definitely more ladies in vaping than gaming, or should I say, available, publicly, for co-op MMO, probably not as brave (or not wanting to listen to the usual BS of some male gamers) to just jump into a fireteam of unknowns. The ladies that I have teamed up with are the most chilled and cool team mates. We definitely need more ladies in the testerone saturated worlds of vaping and gaming

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

Satans_Stick said:


> Oh wow. Honestly, backwards thinking like "Girls can't have big mods" or "A gamer girl? You probably play Sims" No.
> 
> So how's this?
> I remember going to a vape meet where 40% of the guys were vaping on either a Subox Mini or an iJust2 and I didn't mention "Oh that's such a small vape for a big man like you". I was there with my SnowWolf, a Goblin Mini that I coiled and wicked myself, my RX200 with my Zephyrus V2 that I also coiled and wicked myself...
> Now you guys tell me, why is that shocking?
> Why do people assume that there aren't any girl vapers out there just because you don't see them? If you spend half as much time in a vape shop (with @Stroodlepuff and @Oliver Barry and @MiffyPuff) as I do, you'll see just as many female vapers as you see male vapers.
> 
> I apologise if I come across as a little aggressive but as someone who believes in gender equality and who constantly fights against gender stereotypes, I just believe that people can do whatever they want to, because it is within their own personal capacity, NOT because they're male or female.
> 
> That is all


Respect @Satans_Stick I have proudly converted 4 ladies to vaping, three now build their own coils, one still prefers the pre-built coils, we are ALL vapers....fantastic post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nothing wrong in having a lady's mod section @Sir Vape
When one goes to clothes shop one will usually go to the section of there sex (if they so choose) you are not forced to go to that section it is ones choice and there is nothing sexiest about it. Its freedom we have and is a choice we have. 95% of men enjoy beer , sports etc etc same as 95% woman enjoy a Bacardi breezer, high heels etc etc...
So I actually think it would be unfair actually if you didn't include the 95% of woman who would probably prefer a smaller mod or a pink mod etc etc..
So well up @Sir Vape for including a category for ladies.
Member peeps its a choice and no force.
Vape on....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

Clouds4Days said:


> Nothing wrong in having a lady's mod section @Sir Vape
> When one goes to clothes shop one will usually go to the section of there sex (if they so choose) you are not forced to go to that section it is ones choice and there is nothing sexiest about it. Its freedom we have and is a choice we have. 95% of men enjoy beer , sports etc etc same as 95% woman enjoy a Bacardi breezer, high heels etc etc...
> So I actually think it would be unfair actually if you didn't include the 95% of woman who would probably prefer a smaller mod or a pink mod etc etc..
> So well up @Sir Vape for including a category for ladies.
> Member peeps its a choice and no force.
> Vape on....


Waiting for the Vape Shop to open!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Satans_Stick said:


> That is exactly the point though. No one should feel superior or inferior because of their gender... Girls can love gaming or play rugby or whatever and boys and dress up as frikin Elsa on halloween, or have a pink mod. If that's what they want, I say why not? What you do or what you buy or what mod you have, that is yours and yours alone. Why should it matter if the mod looks too girly or too manly? It's about performance. If it does what you want/need it to do, then I don't see the problem there.
> 
> I'm actually glad this topic came up, coz I've heard "for a girl" added on to sentences when guys talk to me about vaping, and it makes me feel like it's an insult, when it really isn't. Like yeah, we're girls with big mods and tattoos and wearing Metallica T-shirts and converse sneakers. Who cares


Stereotypes go both ways though... In the end we get to choose our friends. But, as a dude, I can tell you modern day stereotypes are also quite hurtful towards us boys. 

Like if we see a girl with a nice mod and we want to talk about her gear they always mention their boyfriends pretty soon. And its like "no I only care about your wattage, not your whatsitcalled" 

Damn near impossible I tell ye. 

Stereotypes screw things up both ways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Clouds4Days said:


> Nothing wrong in having a lady's mod section @Sir Vape
> When one goes to clothes shop one will usually go to the section of there sex (if they so choose) you are not forced to go to that section it is ones choice and there is nothing sexiest about it. Its freedom we have and is a choice we have. 95% of men enjoy beer , sports etc etc same as 95% woman enjoy a Bacardi breezer, high heels etc etc...
> So I actually think it would be unfair actually if you didn't include the 95% of woman who would probably prefer a smaller mod or a pink mod etc etc..
> So well up @Sir Vape for including a category for ladies.
> Member peeps its a choice and no force.
> Vape on....


Ya but mods or vape gear isn't gender specific. Clothes are.

My I stick and Mini VTC are not made for the female hand, or male.

I believe that's what the ladies were getting to with their posts.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm in touch with my feminine side! Snow Wolf Tiffany with matching drip tip!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

rogue zombie said:


> Ya but mods or vape gear isn't gender specific. Clothes are.
> 
> My I stick and Mini VTC are not made for the female hand, or male.
> 
> I believe that's what the ladies were getting to with their posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Only if the mod is pink.
I would laugh my head off if I ever saw a gentleman with a pink mod.
Real men don't vape pink mods...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Clouds4Days said:


> Only if the mod is pink.
> I would laugh my head off if I ever saw a gentleman with a pink mod.
> Real men don't vape pink mods...


Real men vape whatever the hell they wanna vape... 

And real women vape whatever the hell they wanna vape too... 

*end of rant*


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

Wyvern said:


> I hate that reaction and the fact that there are a heck of a lot of female vapours out there, they just dont need to advertise *or just dont use forums as much.*



Really curious, why would that be? Is that not also some form of generalisation? Or are there actually not that many female vapors relative to men? I mean I don't really see many vapers out in the wild in general regardless of gender. I get there are many female vapers, but I honestly think there should be more, same in gaming. It's not a generalisation, but a fact that females are in the minority in these hobbies relative to males. Who's to blame for that? The Kardashians?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jguile415

Who cares? If a setup works for you...vape on! I would totally rock a pink mod if it suited my vaping needs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

jguile415 said:


> Who cares? If a setup works for you...vape on! I would totally rock a pink mod if it suited my vaping needs


For sure bud if that's what you want double thumbs up.



Stroodlepuff said:


> Real men vape whatever the hell they wanna vape...
> 
> And real women vape whatever the hell they wanna vape too...
> 
> *end of rant*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



All I was saying is the majority of men if based with a choice probably wouldn't pick a pink or purple mod when they could choose a black or silver one. I never said that you not allowed to have a pink mod.
(Even though I would still laugh if I saw a guy with a pink mod )

As I stated in a previous comment above don't know if you saw it but
Everyone again everyone has freedom of there own choice.
So I am on the same page as you @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Pink IS the new black...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Kuhlkatz said:


> Pink IS the new black...


Now you making me feel old @Kuhlkatz 
Hahaha
I remember in I think 2004 pink being the new black then after that year it was over.
You know you getting old when fashion from your younger days is back in fashion.
Hahaha


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Clouds4Days said:


> I remember in I think 2004 pink being the new black then after that year it was over.



It might actually still be the new black  I think most males just avoid bright colored goodies and prefer the standard grey, black, blue and white stuff to wear with the odd solid red tie for that 'power look' or as I think of it, the 'thermometer look'.
Despite the fact that you will not see me dead in anything pink, I don't really care if other guys wear it or use pink mods for that matter. We are all probably indoctrinated from birth with the 'girly' pink and 'boyish' powder blue stuff that society keeps chucking down our throats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Effjh said:


> Really curious, why would that be? Is that not also some form of generalisation? Or are there actually not that many female vapors relative to men? I mean I don't really see many vapers out in the wild in general regardless of gender. I get there are many female vapers, but I honestly think there should be more, same in gaming. It's not a generalisation, but a fact that females are in the minority in these hobbies relative to males. Who's to blame for that? The Kardashians?


I have no idea, I am active on a lot of forums not just here, I am a long standing member of mygaming, carbonite, the old prophecy forums, SA gamer, f1 technical and I can say that on the local sites there are maybe about 10 who will admit to being female. The flack we get in the beginning is just not worth it for some people 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Morning 

The Vape Chix section was inspired by my wife who vapes. There was no intention for it to separate the guys from the ladies. Together we just felt we could create something unique in the industry and have a dedicated page for the lady vaper offering a variety of products that might suit their taste. I know of women who have serious box setups and some who prefer the Tiffany blue petite style devices. We will be bringing in and designing a range of products that from the feedback we have is wanted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

When you have 2 little girls you have to just roll with.







Luckily I woke up after 1 nail...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Satans_Stick

Shoutout to all the guys and girls on here who agree and believe that you can vape what you want, no matter what your gender is. 

Lovin that Tiffany blue SnowWolf Mini @Rob Fisher  

By the way. I know more than 2 guys with pink mods, and yes, I laughed. But not because they're *dudes* with pink mods, but because they rock it. 

Peace

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

Holy crap this poll has got more replies than I EVER anticipated. I am echoing what many above have said, it really doesn't matter. Your gender matters as much as your skin colour, your age, or if you've got tattoos or not when it comes to vaping, gaming or basically living on planet Earth. 

I can't figure out if this poll has had a positive or negative effect on all concerned. 

So:

1. I'm glad I could help
2. I apologise if I angered you

Pick one and vape on!! 

On an unrelated note, please help me figure out this emoji 

Is the one banana humping the other one?
Are they doing some sort of dance?
Or is the one bashing the other one's head in? 

It does look like they're having a fantastic time though...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## E.T.

theyettie said:


> Holy crap this poll has got more replies than I EVER anticipated. I am echoing what many above have said, it really doesn't matter. Your gender matters as much as your skin colour, your age, or if you've got tattoos or not when it comes to vaping, gaming or basically living on planet Earth.
> 
> I can't figure out if this poll has had a positive or negative effect on all concerned.
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. I'm glad I could help
> 2. I apologise if I angered you
> 
> Pick one and vape on!!
> 
> On an unrelated note, please help me figure out this emoji
> 
> Is the one banana humping the other one?
> Are they doing some sort of dance?
> Or is the one bashing the other one's head in?
> 
> It does look like they're having a fantastic time though...



The one at the back looks like its having fun, but the one in front looks like its in pain!!! or in distress.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

It looks like the banana in front is getting one of those massages you come out feeling broken.


----------



## theyettie

Clouds4Days said:


> It looks like the banana in front is getting one of those massages you come out feeling broken.



I didn't even think about massages!!! Well done for giving it the benefit of the doubt... You don't have a dirty mind, good for you!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

I am female been vaping over 2 years now

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

I Think i will make my next mod pink... and call it such, not salmon or coral. pity the rx doesnt come in pink, may need to settle for a pink sleeve.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

